# wow so fast



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Fastest pigeon in the world only 125,000$ Email me at [email protected] for details.
lol just kidding whats the most valuble pigeon?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't know what the highest is for sure, but I found a website that mentioned two birds selling for $150,000 and $120,000 respectively.

The date on the page was 2000 -- so it's a fairly current price.

Amazing, eh?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW!


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

There is a great pigeon "019"--babies are about $10,000 and grandchildren are $800.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know birds to have gone up to 70.000 dollars. The hong kong market and japan market Has paid good prices for repeat winners. And even back in the late 70s workman. the name of a raceing pigeon. sold for 15.000 dollars. The idea. Would be to hopefuly get a prpotant bird that would produce good flyers consistantly. SUCH as 019 has. Now show birds have not brought as much as racers. average 100, to 500 each. Most racers are way over priced if they have a good pedigree. Paper sells . But I would say 75 % are not going to improve a loft. Just make the owner money. Now paper and flying record well that says how the bird performed. Thats tells the story. With out good race info. You really do not know what you are getting. Because more not so good birds are produced then the good ones. So be careful not to over pay for a bird that may prove no good to breed from.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I have some birds from the late Jos de Klak (Klak is also the pigeon breed he started). When he died, his birds got sold and his highest went for +/- €35.000.

"The most expensive Racing Pigeon cost over £110,000 and is called Invincible Spirit and was purchased by Louella Pigeon World UK in 1992" - I found that on some website. 110.000 pounds is about $202.500!! I'm not sure if this is out of date info so there might be more expensive birds out there!


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

The most valuable pigeon? The one you hold in your eyesight at any one moment!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Wasnt the de klak Birds janssens. As most are refured as de klak janssens. As this was his family of janssens.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

birdy said:


> The most valuable pigeon? The one you hold in your eyesight at any one moment!



Hey Birdy,

I'm with you on that one!  

Linda


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

re lee said:


> Wasnt the de klak Birds janssens. As most are refured as de klak janssens. As this was his family of janssens.



You're right --- and there are many "strains" of pigeons that are in fact really just Janssens that one person has done particularly well with - so "his" name becomes associated with it.

Eijercamp and Meulmans come to mind -- I know there are many others, but can't think of them at the moment. All Janssens in background, really


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> You're right --- and there are many "strains" of pigeons that are in fact really just Janssens that one person has done particularly well with - so "his" name becomes associated with it.
> 
> Eijercamp and Meulmans come to mind -- I know there are many others, but can't think of them at the moment. All Janssens in background, really



Even Janssen is just "mixed" breeds too, but I guess that goes for all racing pigeon breeds I guess. As mentioned, the Meulemans and Klak breeds where started off by the Janssen breed.

A little more info:
The Breeders name of de Klak pigeons wasn't called Klak, but he was often referred as "De Klak". His real name was Jos van Limpt. He used the Janssen pigeons from Arendonk, Belgium. With these pigeons he started his own "breed". Arendonk is a pretty small village, and this is also where the Meulemans started (by Karl Meulemans who also lives in Arendonk, Belgium).


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought the muelmans were crossed a little out of the janssen family of birds.That made them more a seperate family. Yes all racers are just a cross. But a family is a family. It takes years and selective breeding to establish a consistant family of birds. If say you stock is from janssens And you do not cross them Then they are still janssens. But may later become to be known as Your name of janssens. Or may be bred around a specific family bird. Just like red fox janssens o19 969 mercx da bull ect, These birds create a family line within a family. Most prepotent birds are a key to sucess. They do not come along every day. But when they do. They are great to benfit a loft.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Just if people are intrested, the Klak breed have been selected for about 60 years! De kalk beginned his breed just after the second world war


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

well this is what i got for the most valuble pigeon


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well the picture tells the story on the cost. But Agin if it was just one big win that could be just luck. Now 2 3 wins aginst large odds then you have an important bird. A 2 dollar bird can out class a 100.000. 000. bird . in one race..


----------

